# first tiger



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

decided to try a tiger wrap today. base is blue and yellow, top will be white. will post pics later, right now my first coat of finish is drying.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

pics will not come out on my ancient camera, wrap looks great in the sun, chit in the shade. debating stripping it down and starting over before the finish is done setting. Will try for better pics a little later.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

yep, ripped it apart, and started over, this time looked 10 times better than the first, but I had a few miller's and stuck my hand in the finish, now we are trying for numero tres.


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

startin to think this rod doesnt exsist hes just wanting to keep everyone in anticipation.


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

just curious if the rod ever got finished, havent heard anything in a while.


----------

